# Please help I don't know whats wrong with my Fish.



## Ocelot (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had my Fish for almost a year it was a $.19 feeder fish. Just this week he's gone from being very active to just siting in his shell and breathing heavily. I've checked his water cleaned his filters.( I change them every month) I can't find any outward signs of illness. If it wasn't for his behavior you would think he was perfectly healthy. What should I do Please help
Sincerely 
Ocelot


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Lots of things can cause this behavior in a goldfish. If you answer the following questions it might help us get a better idea of what is wrong.

What size is his fish tank? 
What temperature is the water? 
Is the water well oxygenated? (Have a bubble bar or anything like that?)
Does your fish have any tank mates and are they OK? Any new fish added recently?
What are your actual numbers on ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?
What kind of filter do you have?
When you say you replace the filter every month - what are you replacing exactly?


----------



## Ocelot (Jan 29, 2010)

What size is his fish tank?
10 gallon
What temperature is the water?
73.6 degrees ferinhiet
Is the water well oxygenated? (Have a bubble bar or anything like that?)
they have a bubble shell an aerating cylinder 
Does your fish have any tank mates and are they OK? Any new fish added recently? 
It has 2 mates and there both fine
What are your actual numbers on ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?
I have no idea my tank has been stable for a year 
What kind of filter do you have?
I have a cascade filter designed for a 20 gallon tank I also have a live plant
When you say you replace the filter every month - what are you replacing exactly? 
I meant the filter cartridge


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

It could be a problem with the water. I would suggest doing a 50% partial water change and make sure you use a dechlorinator before adding the fresh water back. 

I'm not familiar with the filter you have. The cartridge that you replace each month - is it just carbon? Or does it contain all of your filter media? If it is changing all of the media, you might be causing your tank to lose it's biological cycle and that could throw off the water. 

I would suggest getting a test kit as soon as you can so you can get a reading on your water parameters - ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH. High toxins in the water or a pH crash will make a gold fish bottom sit and gasp.

The other thing is, if the other fish in the tank are goldfish, a 10 gallon is not big enough and you might want to think about an upgrade soon. This gets discussed A LOT, but goldfish are very large, high waste producing fish that require a lot of gallons per fish. That could be causing problems with the water, too. Goldfish need at least 10 gallons per fish. So keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## Ocelot (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you I'll try the water change. the filter they have is a carbon filter.
Thank you for the info I really appreciate it
Cheers
Ocelot


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This is a good disease site. http://fishyfarmacy.com/ But you need symptoms before you diagnose a disease. I agree with the, when in doubt, change water. Watch the fish interact. It may be hiding because of another fish's aggression. As already mentioned, that tank is small and fish will often get meaner as they get older.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A few things that can help are raising the temp (slightly in your case since goldfish are coldwater fish), using aquarium salt, using melafix and pimafix. If the fish is sick these might help it get better. Unfortunately there are times when medication cant fix a fix though.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Key thing here is to get the water parameter info - pH, ammonia, nitrIte, and nitrAte (as was already mentioned).
Without that, its all guesswork.
Any good pet shop should be able to test your water for you, just bring them about 1 cup of the water from your tank.

How often are you changing water and vacuuming the the bottom of the tank ?


3 goldfish in a 10g tank is severely overcrowded, in my experience, and is going to be a problem sooner or later. The one year mark sounds about right for the tank to begin crashing.


----------



## Ocelot (Jan 29, 2010)

Unfortunately I discovered what the problem was he had parasites and i didn't catch it in time to save jumper but i treated the tank and his run mate seams fine. I guess i just learned the hard way to quarantine new fish it's not something I'd ever done with tanks on the past but this time it bit me I had completely forgot that his symptoms where the same as a fish i had for a short time in December. Thanks for your help.
:rip: 
cheers
ocelot


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

ocelot I am very sorry for your loss of jumper... I just recently lost a couple of my platy fry that were born on christmas to ick because I did not quarantine a new fish I brought in... so I feel your pain. I now have my quarantine tank set up!

I too have goldfish in a 10 gal... 5 goldfish and 2 minnows, and am currently planning on building them a pond this summer so they won't be cramped when they get bigger... they're all about 2 in long right now and still growing so they'll be cramped soon! Can't wait til it starts to get warm here and I can get a diggin'!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

am sorry....did u say yiour tank is a 10g?


----------



## luvmyfishies (Feb 4, 2010)

lol sorry had to laugh at that Zakk, the same thing over and over! No one ever listens to me either, my neighbors just bought 4 for a 10 gallon, Im sure Ill end up with them or they wont make it, poor little babies. I tried to explain over and over. Im sorry but if you dont want to do what right for any animal you should have anything at all! its late Im tired sorry I get kinda fiesty when Im sleepy. Everyone please get bigger tanks and cycle cycle cycle, research first of course 

thanks for caring enough to ask though Im sure everyone appreciates it Good Luck with your fish!


----------

